# Ruger P95



## TXWheeledShooter (Mar 14, 2010)

Can anyone speak on the Ruger P95 9mm? Is it reliable? Is it a good pistol for concealed carry?


----------



## Eric (Jul 2, 2009)

Sorry for such a delayed response. Don't know if you're ever around here any more.

I've had one for over a year now. Probably close to 2000 trouble-free rounds through it by now. All kinds of ammo. I shoot well with it. It has been very good to me and I like mine a lot.

I would think it would be a bit bulky/thick for CCW though.


----------



## TXWheeledShooter (Mar 14, 2010)

thanks bud


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

P95s are good, inexpensive guns and they shoot everything, they're just........................bulky!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have one as a beater gun - I wanted a reliable but inexpensive 9mm. They are pretty good guns. Cheapest 9mm I'd trust my life with - but it really isn't a bad gun. It's not my fav gun (my Beretta 92FS is), but the gun is a good gun.

1 piece of advice... The Ruger P95 is the only pistol I have owned where I prefer aftermarket mags over the factory mags. Mecgar makes factory mags for tons of gun companies - and I think the 15 round Mecgar mags are mad better and function better than the stock mags.


----------



## Eric (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for the tip on the Mecgar mags. I've been itching to buy a couple more mags for this and those are less expensive than the factory mags as well.


----------



## Danoam (Oct 26, 2009)

I have carried my P95 for about 4 months now. It is bulky, but conceals comfortably with a good belt and holster. In warm weather I often carry with only a shorts and t shirt with a Crossbreed holster.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't own a P95 (I own a Ruger P345) but I've shot my friends several times.

All my Ruger's have been very dependable and his P95 seems to be as well.

I probably wouldn't carry it because of it's bulk.

But you certainly can carry it.

I carry my P345 sometimes (but it's a single stack mag.- thus a little thinner).

It's a good gun - let us know what you've decided.

:smt1099


----------



## dee (Jul 31, 2010)

*my father and i both have p95 s/s*

My father has had his for years so i was so impessed for the money i bought my own. Their Ruger strenght and reliability are remakable even when shooting 9++ . I have never carried new hip replacement have to be careful so i have a LCR and a LCP for that but a month ago bought a new carry XD s/c in 9mm use a galco sto away for iwb and a really nice fist outside the waist with shorts and my tee shirt over it nice set-up. thanks. david


----------



## jfrink2 (Apr 8, 2007)

*P95 for CCW - I do, but looking for smaller alternative now*

The P95 is a great gun for the price. I have a P95DC. I started by carrying it in a cheap Uncle Mike's IWB holster. As I started carrying more often I realized that wasn't going to do the job. I then purchased a CrossBreed SuperTuck. I haven't found the right location for carrying it IWB just yet. It conceals well in this holster but it's uncomfortable for me at this time. It's adjustable so I'm sure I'll get it right soon.

But needless to say, I was at the range last week and saw a leather OWB holster that fit well so I'm trying that out now. I like the OWB better than my IWB crossbreed (personal preference for this size gun is all). My issue right now is breaking in my first brand new leather holster!

I'm thinking about adding a Ruger LCP, DB380 or Taurus 709 Slim soon for easier more comfortable CCW.

But 100% thumbs up on the Ruger. I love the way it shoots. Although there are other better looking guns out there, for the money you'll enjoy this one!


----------



## smokestakz (Jul 29, 2010)

lord, it's not hat bulky!...i'm 6'0 150lbs and can COMFORTABLY carry it in the waistband of some basketball shorts w/o a holster (have a holster but hardly ever use it)...seriously put a belt on and throw it in your waistband...


----------



## C1 (Sep 25, 2010)

smokestakz said:


> ...seriously put a belt on and throw it in your waistband...


That is not a good idea. A holster is made for a reason.


----------



## mtn.shooter (Apr 5, 2010)

smokestakz said:


> lord, it's not hat bulky!...i'm 6'0 150lbs and can COMFORTABLY carry it in the waistband of some basketball shorts w/o a holster (have a holster but hardly ever use it)...seriously put a belt on and throw it in your waistband...


I remember a guy named Plaxico Buress that tried that. Google his name if you don`t watch sports.
Long story short, he shot himself in the leg.


----------



## FatherVic (Jan 28, 2011)

mtn.shooter said:


> I remember a guy named Plaxico Buress that tried that. Google his name if you don`t watch sports.
> Long story short, he shot himself in the leg.


The most disturbing sentence from his wikipedia article...


> The following Monday, Burress turned himself in to police to face charges of *criminal possession of a handgun*.


----------

